# Saw This Ad In A Comic Book. Anyone Ever Buy This?



## indianaderrick (Sep 11, 2016)

Derrick Menssen


----------



## mrg (Sep 12, 2016)

I bought something similar, the BB turned out to be peas dipped in silver paint.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to collect comics and still have all of my Amazing Spidermans somewhere around here.
Back in the 60's you could actually order a pet monkey to sit on your handlebars and swing around your house as well.
What were we thinking?
Chris


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 12, 2016)

A-bomb like smoke, peashooters looking like machine guns...

We were little domestic terrorists, weren't we?


----------



## morton (Sep 13, 2016)

Very historical item.....these were for ride by shootings, the predecessor of drive by shootings!


----------

